# a short video enjoy and c&c



## fiddyrider707 (May 28, 2012)

i dont know where to or even if there is a section for other types of video so ill put it here. i shot the whole thing using a go pro at the poorstar back yard throw down


----------



## fiddyrider707 (Jun 1, 2012)

120 something views and not one word from anyone :thumbdown:


----------

